# New senior hunter!



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations ? 
What a great accomplishment.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Wowza! Way to rock it Sammy!! Tho quite a bit of credit goes to Rita as well who has done a great job with him. I just need to point out that Sammy is not quite 1-1/2 years old yet so extra wow for that. Great job you two! Congratulations


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, congratulations! Only 1-1/2 yrs. old and handsome besides!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go!! So proud of you guys!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Nicely done! Congratulations


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow, just wow!! Congratulations very happy for you both!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

SO amazing!! I am beyond impressed. To have that level of training with an 18-month old is awesome. Way to go, Rita and Sammy!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

WTG Rita & Sammy!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Huge Congrats!!!! The weather was so cold and crappy this weekend but I bet you didn't even notice  THanks for sharing a photo with us, Sammy is gorgeous AND talented


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Beautiful young and talented puppy. Congratulations to you and Sammy.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulation!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! Cheraw has very nice grounds.


----------

